# sig sauer vs. springfield xd(m)



## cody331johnson (Feb 18, 2009)

hey everybody, new guy here, i've been looking at these two guns for quite a while now and i was wondering if any of you could tell me which one you like and why. looking for .40 or .45 not set on any particular model for sig sauer either so any advice on this would be helpful too. thanks in advance


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't know what you intend to use it for, and that would help. Use mine for home protection, on the farm, and concealed carry. Great piece and nearly indistructable.

I have a 229 in S&W .40 and love it. Equiped with an accessory rail, trijcon night sights and soft grips.

This particular gun fits me well. But beyond that, it is well balanced, handles well, is as dependable as any gun out there, will last a lifetime and longer, is as accurate as you will find and can shoot. You can find parts and accessories easily. It's only limitations are the "operator".

As you can tell, I am high on the Sig P-229. , and highly recommend it.


----------



## cody331johnson (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry didn't mention before....use it for about the same thing as mentioned, and maybe as protection while running bear baits


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Both EXCELLENT choices. I love the look of the XD-M but their not legal here in CA (big surprise :smt082 ). If it was then I'd be asking the same question. 

I ended up buying a Sig P226 (love my gun). I posted my first outing with my Sig under the range report forum to give you an idea of what a noob like me can do.

I'd go hold each and buy the one that feels better in your hand.


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

I have both an XD-9 and a SIG P226 .40 Elite. While I find the SIG to be a nicer looking gun and better build quality, I seem to shoot the XD better. 

As for your decision, I recommend buying one of each :smt023 Actually, you'll be happy with either.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I personally believe the Sig to be the better built between the two. I own two Springers( Both 1911's) though neither is an XD. I have shot several and used two own one (XD9 Compact). And I have two Sig Sauer (229-.40 and 226-9mm).

i like having a hammer. Plain and simple. The one poly frame weapon I own has a hammer or I more than likely would not have it (Browning Pro-40). The XD is a good weapon don't get me wrong. It just does not fit me and how I shoot as well. There are many people here that own them and love them. I'd say if I was to get a striker fired weapon it would probably be an XD. I like the trigger in them more than I do say..A Glock. but that's just me. 

you should like the trigger in both the XD and Sig Sauers. The travel is pretty close. the pull might be a little better in the XD if comparing it to a Sig in double action. Single action the Sig wins hands down in my opinion though.

You really can't go wrong either way. The XD will be a good bit cheaper in you buy new but a Duty Tested (certified pre owned) Sig can be found around 500-550 in most places.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I tend to agree with DJ, both are fine guns. I was looking heavily at the 229 and 226 before going with my XDM in 9mm. The only reason I really went with the XDM is that I prefer one trigger pull as opposed to two different trigger pulls with the standard Sig and I didn't care for the DAK that much.

If you want a .45, that rules out the XDM and you're looking at the Sig 220 which is a super pistol, but if you want something with more than 8+1 capacity, the 220 isn't going to fit the bill.

The 229 holds 12+1 rounds of .40 while the XDM holds 16+1, 4 rounds difference isn't bad but it could be a good thing of you go with the XDM, that's just a matter of personal preference.

I would say that the Sig is a better built gun and is more pleasing to the eye. But for once I wanted an "ugly" gun and the XDM isn't that bad. :anim_lol:

Size wise they are about the same.

Sorry about the BLUE gun, but it's all I had. 


















Holster selection for the Sigs is still better than the XDM but the holster makers are catching on.

Again, both are fine pistols, but it all comes down to what you prefer, polymer or alloy frame, DA/SA - DAK or single action striker...


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow.. That's a great shot of the rear of the two pistols for comparison.. Very evident of the higher grip setup on the XD, equating to a lower bore axis. I might need to shot the old HS rental at my range again (pre-springfield XD), now that I've got a good bit more range-time under my belt for comparison of recoil, muzzle flip, etc.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

babs said:


> Wow.. That's a great shot of the rear of the two pistols for comparison.. Very evident of the higher grip setup on the XD, equating to a lower bore axis. I might need to shot the old HS rental at my range again (pre-springfield XD), now that I've got a good bit more range-time under my belt for comparison of recoil, muzzle flip, etc.


Thank you. :smt1099

For those interested, more pics can be seen here: XDM9 Size Comparison Pics


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Excellent!!! Man your pics are going to save folks 1000's of words wondering about these guns for carry. Sweet little dehorned shorty 1911 you have there too. That's just plain sexy!


----------

